# Bob Roll in skiing accident



## dbonbass (May 19, 2009)

Looks like Bobke had a pretty serious spill.

http://beta.cms.versus.com/blogs/bobkes-bike-beat/bob-roll-breaks-his-femur-skiing/


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

I broke a femur and bruised some ribs snow skiing 15 years ago. I hope he recovers quickly, it's not a fun bone to break. Lots of blood loss internally.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Is riding a Trek good rehab after breaking a femur?

/I'm sorry... I couldn't help it.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Man, a broken femur is a terrible injury. Sucks....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Whoever wins that Ride with Bobke in the TdF contest has a much better shot at dropping him now. . . 

j/k hope he is back on the bike soon. . . .


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is why i swore off Skiing once I left the Rockies (and turned 40). Love the sport, but man can you alter your career and life sliding down mountains on two boards. It takes just one 11 year old to blow out an ACL. So random! Not that cycling is remotely safe.
Bob rules.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Bobke - Good luck and a speedy healing!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Whoever wins that Ride with Bobke in the TdF contest has a much better shot at dropping him now. . .
> 
> j/k hope he is back on the bike soon. . . .


sad..my first thought was "there goes that Versus promo..."

that sucks, hopefully he heals soon.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Just so long as it doesn't stop him from eating his hat...


----------



## gbot (Feb 3, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> This is why i swore off Skiing once I left the Rockies (and turned 40). Love the sport, but man can you alter your career and life sliding down mountains on two boards. It takes just one 11 year old to blow out an ACL. So random! Not that cycling is remotely safe.
> Bob rules.


I'm a triathlete who is considering a move to bike racing... but i've been a skier for almost 30 years and today I was pondering my idea of skiing as a 'safe' sport as opposed to crits/road races which seem incredibly dangerous and scary. Obviously it just depends on your perspective.

Heal up fast Bobke.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I commend Bob for being out there skiing in the 45+ inches of snow Durango and SW colorado got out of the last storm. Go Bob.


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

You gotta know that Bobke is gonna make fun of himself on the TdF coverage! I like Bobs sense of humor. The guy cracks me up for sure. Hope its just a simple break and they can plate it.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

You know, when I first started listening to him and his interviews, I couldn't stand watching him. All the arm action, how he discussed things. I take back those ill feelings. I now enjoy hearing him.


----------



## dbonbass (May 19, 2009)

Here's an update.

http://beta.cms.versus.com/blogs/bobkes-bike-beat/bob-roll-breaks-his-femur-skiing/


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

gbot said:


> I'm a triathlete who is considering a move to bike racing... but i've been a skier for almost 30 years and today I was pondering my idea of skiing as a 'safe' sport as opposed to crits/road races which seem incredibly dangerous and scary. Obviously it just depends on your perspective.
> 
> Heal up fast Bobke.


It takes only one texting driver to make a group ride tragic.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> This is why i swore off Skiing once I left the Rockies (and turned 40). Love the sport, but man can you alter your career and life sliding down mountains on two boards. It takes just one 11 year old to blow out an ACL. So random! Not that cycling is remotely safe.
> Bob rules.


You can't live your life worried about what may happen. Otherwise you would never leave the house. Even then you could be killed just sitting on the couch. Like the people in Brooklyn when a jetliner crashed into their house.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nobody gets out alive. I refuse to live in fear.

get better Bobke.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> Not that cycling is remotely safe.


AFAIK it is still the case that cycling is at least as safe as driving a car, and both are significantly safer than riding a motorcycle. Of course, the safety associated with each of these activities depends greatly on the person doing the activity.

Which is _not_ to say that cyclists don't get hit by irresponsible drivers, but that we shouldn't exaggerate the risks. It's kind of like surfing, and worrying about getting bit by a shark; you're much more likely to get injured and/or killed during the drives to and from the beach.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

pretender said:


> It's kind of like surfing, and worrying about getting bit by a shark; you're much more likely to get injured and/or killed during the drives to and from the beach.


That's very true, but there still are those that end up being a statistic: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,584783,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

SlowMo said:


> That's very true, but there still are those that end up being a statistic: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,584783,00.html?test=latestnews


It was the first fatal shark attack in Florida in five years. How many fatal auto accidents occurred in Florida on the very same day?


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> nobody gets out alive.


Except for me. I am going to live forever. So far, so good.


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

Bobke is an animal!!

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...he-tour-if-i-have-to-be-on-a-stretcher_103892


----------

